# Server 2012 Folder Redirection, one user multiple computers.



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Greetings all,
I have a question about folder redirection in Server 2012. I have setup a group policy to redirect domain users My Docs and Desktops to redirect to our 2012 server. All seemed to be working well, the users had folders that were created on the server with their My Docs and Desktops. However I have a user that is logging into a different computer, not the one at her desk but one in another part of the building.
When she logs in her My Docs or Desktop folders do not show up on the second computer. I always thought folder redirection would be like a roaming profile and that her documents would be available on whatever machine she logged into.
Is there a setting that I need to add to enable so the users folders would be available on any computer withing the domain?
Thank you,
Richard


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you confirm that you deployed in accordance with these guidelines?
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj649078.aspx


----------

